# PC changes my ip from 192.168 to 169.254



## VodkaAndVicodin (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey guys

I'm having a problem with my internet/router/DHCP. Don't know which.

What happens is while i'm connected to the internet my computer looses connection with my router and the error "A network cable is unplugged" (Even though the cable hasn't been touched at all) will appear and my computer changes my ip to an 169.254 address instead of the 192.168 one i start off with. This all happens randomly.

I've tried buying new ethernet cable, using different computers, using ipconfig /release and /renew commands - none of which solved the problem. My only option is to cut the power to the router and wait 5 minutes and then restart it.

My modem is a NetComm ADSL NB4 4 port router (Only about 3 months old) and I'm using Windows XP.

Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

The problem sounds related to the network card- or the router. First check to see if there is a firmware update for the router. I'm assuming you've already tried every port on the router? It could be the router (firmware should resolve) or your network card in your PC, or some type of spyware/adware. Do the normal scans for spyware/adware/viruses if the firmware is up to date. If it's not either of these, then I would suspect the network card.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For XP, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

